# ist 1Mbit Standleitung ausreichend



## PeterMustermann (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob eine 1Mbit Standleitung zum Betrieb eines Webservers ausreicht. Am Tag werden höchstens 200 Benutzer die Seite besuchen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Dezember 2003)

1 MBit entspricht soweit ich weiß ca. 320GB Traffic. Für einen nicht stark frequentierten Server sollte das wohl reichen.


----------

